# Finding job on Tier 2 ICT Dependant visa



## afshock (Jul 24, 2014)

Hello,

I recently received my T2ICT Dependant visa which is valid till end of 2016. I'm planing to join my partner (who is already in the UK) in 2 weeks. Straight after my arrival I want to start looking for a job. I read a lot of chains on this forum and clearly see that is not easy to find a job for dependant and then ask employer to sponsor you for T2 General visa. 
However I also read a lot of feedbacks where people were able to find employment and even received T2G visa. I understand that everything depends from your own skills and hence looking just for general advises how to find job quicker. 
Here are the questions I have:
1) Do I need to mention the fact that I'm on dependent visa in my CV or in conversation with recruitment agent? Or it's better to anyhow get an interview with employer where I will mention this. I know that in most cases agent will lose their interest once they figure out that you are not a permanent resident. Just wondering what's the best and proper way here.
2) On an interview should I ask employer for T2G visa or better to spend sometime with them and then ask if they are able to sponsor you?
3) What about contract jobs? Since such jobs are temporary - dependant visa should not be a problem. is this correct? 

Thanks in advance for any help on this matter.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

afshock said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently received my T2ICT Dependant visa which is valid till end of 2016. I'm planing to join my partner (who is already in the UK) in 2 weeks. Straight after my arrival I want to start looking for a job. I read a lot of chains on this forum and clearly see that is not easy to find a job for dependant and then ask employer to sponsor you for T2 General visa.
> However I also read a lot of feedbacks where people were able to find employment and even received T2G visa. I understand that everything depends from your own skills and hence looking just for general advises how to find job quicker.
> ...


It's absolutely essential you inform them right at the outset that you do have the right to work and no visa sponsorship is needed. You don't have to be a permanent resident to get a job, though some employers may be put off, but there are many fixed term contract jobs.



> 2) On an interview should I ask employer for T2G visa or better to spend sometime with them and then ask if they are able to sponsor you?


You have the right to work as Tier 2 dependant (your visa should say that) so no sponsorship is required.



> 3) What about contract jobs? Since such jobs are temporary - dependant visa should not be a problem. is this correct?


As I've said, that's the most hopeful route.


----------



## afshock (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi,

Thanks for this. However my question was not about legal part. I know that I can work with no restrictions. The thing that there is no way to stay in country permanently on T2ICT (received after 2011) hence my goal is to get T2 General. That's why I'm asking about permanent roles with possible switch to T2G and hints how to get it.

Thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Very difficult, unless you have skills in a shortage occupation. Basically no employer will be interested in sponsoring when there are tons of able applicants unless you are highly skilled in a specialist area. Are you?


----------



## afshock (Jul 24, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Very difficult, unless you have skills in a shortage occupation. Basically no employer will be interested in sponsoring when there are tons of able applicants unless you are highly skilled in a specialist area. Are you?


Thanks Joppa.

I read that there are still a lot of people who was able to get permanent job and T2G visa. Can someone who was able to do this please share your feedback.
Your response will be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

To get Tier 2 General visa, and your job isn't on the shortage list (google for it), then your potential employer (your sponsor) has to advertise the post and confirm there has been no suitable applicant (resident labour market test - RLMT). There are 2.1 million unemployed in UK receiving benefit, and there are other jobseekers who don't require sponsorship, like EEA citizens. The chance of any employer undertaking this is remote, as it costs them money and time, with outcome that will almost certainly lead to failing RLMT.
One of the few circumstances in which employer is willing to sponsor for Tier 2 (General) is if you are switching from Tier 4 student visa, having obtained a degree or higher degree from a UK university. Then provided the offer is for a graduate job earning at least £20,500, they don't have to conduct RLMT and can just offer you the job and you can successfully apply for Tier 2 General.


----------



## afshock (Jul 24, 2014)

Joppa said:


> To get Tier 2 General visa, and your job isn't on the shortage list (google for it), then your potential employer (your sponsor) has to advertise the post and confirm there has been no suitable applicant (resident labour market test - RLMT). There are 2.1 million unemployed in UK receiving benefit, and there are other jobseekers who don't require sponsorship, like EEA citizens. The chance of any employer undertaking this is remote, as it costs them money and time, with outcome that will almost certainly lead to failing RLMT.
> One of the few circumstances in which employer is willing to sponsor for Tier 2 (General) is if you are switching from Tier 4 student visa, having obtained a degree or higher degree from a UK university. Then provided the offer is for a graduate job earning at least £20,500, they don't have to conduct RLMT and can just offer you the job and you can successfully apply for Tier 2 General.


Thanks. But I'm not looking for a legal advice or personal opinion. I read laws and other forums and know when and how T2G visa can be obtained . I also know that there are people who were able to get it. And I'm just asking these people to share their experience as there is nothing here or other forums about this.

Thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Because it's so rare! Frankly, as soon as you mention sponsorship, almost all employers will lose interest.


----------



## princezxena (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi,

I've recenty moved to the UK with a T2 dependent visa, but most employers or Hr consultants are discouraging me saying i shud either be a british citizen or a tier 1 visa holder... to get a job. Can you please share your experience and help me, please???


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

This post is nearly a year old and the OP hasn't logged on since. Rather then dredging up old posts, please start a new thread.


----------

